# OT > Offtopic >  S-pankin asiakkaiden tileiltä viety 940 000 euroa  16-vuotias käytti rahoja "ylelliseen elämään"

## vaajy

Hei.

Tuo sattui S-pankin monivuotisena asiakkaana silmään.

Nyt on oikea aika tarkistaa tilinauhat ja säästötilit, koska joku murtautui sinne tavalla, jolla saivat anastettua nuo 940 000 euroa itselleen ylelliseen laiffiin.

Omalla kohdalla ei näyttänyt olevan mitään erityislaatuista ja vika on kuulemma ollut järjestelmässä jo toukokuusta, eli siitä asti kannattaa ainakin tilinauhaa katsoa.

https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...lamaan/8513196

S-pankki kertoi eilen, että ulkopuolisilla on ollut pääsy sen asiakkaiden verkkopankkitileihin yli kolmen kuukauden ajan. Poliisin tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan maksuvälinepetoksia on 53, minkä lisäksi poliisi tutkii noin 150:tä tietomurtoa.

Onneksi olen jo vuosia sitten siirtänyt S-pankista suurimmat säästöt toisiin pankkeihin, niin tuolla ei ole enää kuin ruokarahat ja se mitä kuukauden pyörittelyyn tarvitaan.

Ei ole eka kerta kun noita tapahtuu, vähän aiemmin oli mobiilipankissa ongelmia, joissa pystyi näkemään toisen asiakkaan tilin kirjautuessa!!

En tiedä mitä meinaavat asialle tehdä, mutta seuraavasta skandaalista vaihdan kyllä pois. Maksoi mitä maksoi.
Jaan tämän, koska varmaan täällä on paljon "ilmaisen kauppapankin" käyttäjiä ja jos olet onnekas, niin tililtä on lähtenyt rahaa näille petoksen tekijöille ylelliseen elämään.

----------

